# Messed up motors in my Recaros, any tips?



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi all! The motors in my new Recaros are not behaving correctly, they will only turn one direction. I swapped the switches, thinking that maybe that is it, but it is not. Seems the motors will not respond to the switch itself...or maybe they are seized inside? Anyway, is there any way to get new motors? Or perhaps a place to rebuild them? Any help would be much appreciated







.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Messed up motors in my Recaros, any tips? (B4S)*

I'm not sure what the seat motors look like on the MkII's but post in the MkII forum. Most people there have torn their cars apart and put them back together a millions times and could probably answer your question a lot faster than this forum.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Messed up motors in my Recaros, any tips? (B4S)*

Try using power window switches from and a2, that fixed my one way tilt problems. Just remember to unplug the switch when you done adjusting the seat. They will stay lit up after you shut your car off. Also try to lubricate the motor drive gear, sometimes crud likes to stick to the old factory lube.


----------

